# War on Health - Gary Null's documentary exposing the FDA



## Alex (10/5/16)

*War on Health - Gary Null's documentary exposing the FDA*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (14/5/16)

The wife and I have been looking into "alternative healthcare" for quite some time, this documentary really nails down some of the info we've uncovered. It's a real wake up call for people that don't even realize what is being done to them. This goes way way deeper than you'd expect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

